# linux compat problem with printer driver



## hansaplast (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm trying to install a linux printer driver in FreeBsd 6.2 using linux compatibillity. So far this is what I have done:

After successful tests in ubuntu I downloaded the linux dirver for my DELL 1320c here.

1. Extracted the ppd from the archive, 
2. modified it so that paths where correctly set
3. Installed it using the cups web browser

Viewing the ppd, I noticed that cups executes some binaries when printing to my dell. So I installed them, "Linux branded" them and installed all dependent libraries in /linux/compat/

4. copied FXM_* to /usr/local/libexec/cups/filter/
5. brandelf -t Linux FXM_*
6. ldd all FXM files and copied libraries (from ubuntu) to the designated lib folders in /usr/compat/linux/

Now if I execute one of the printer binaries I get the folowing error:
	
	



```
# cd /usr/local/libexec/cups/filter
# ./FXM_ALC
/usr/local/libexec/cups/filter/FXM_ALC: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypt.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

This is where I'm stuck and where I could use some help.

Regards,

Hansa


----------



## hansaplast (Dec 4, 2008)

nobody?


----------



## ajh (Dec 5, 2008)

*I Print Using a Remote Linux CUPS Server*

I have never been able to use a Linux CUPS driver inside the native FreeBSD CUPS infrastructure. In theory, you should be able to set up a Linux CUPS server under /compat/linux in addition to native FreeBSD CUPS (see below for more on this idea).

If you have Ubuntu running on a separate machine, try printing through its CUPS server remotely from FreeBSD, using the Generic PostScript printer driver on FreeBSD CUPS. I don't know who manufactures printers for Dell, but there is the very remote possibility that a native FreeBSD CUPS driver exists for it or a compatible printer.

A few years ago, I considered the possibility of installing CUPS and appropriate printer drivers in /compat/linux and using it as a remote CUPS server (from FreeBSD's perspective), but didn't have the time then. I am not sure whether running both FreeBSD and Linux CUPS simultaneously under FreeBSD is feasible. I may actually try it now as an experiment, and see how far I can get. You may want to consider trying to do the same if you are up to it.

With the exception of Hewlett Packard and Epson, printer manufacturers provide little or no support for CUPS on FreeBSD (or Linux, for that matter). See the OpenPrinting website for more information. I have a heterogeneous home network with one FreeBSD 6 desktop, one Windows 2000 desktop, two Windows XP desktops, one Ubuntu Linux desktop, one Windows 2000 laptop, and one SuSE Linux 10.2 desktop as a printer and file server. I have an HP LaserJet 1100A printer, and a Brother MFC-640CW color multifunction inkjet printer. I have CUPS 1.2x and Samba running on the SuSE machine. All printing is handled by CUPS on the SuSE machine.

I configured CUPS on FreeBSD following instructions in the very helpful CUPS on FreeBSD article. I then used the KDE printer setup utility to add printers to the FreeBSD CUPS printer queue using the SuSE machine as a remote CUPS server. (You should be able to do the same through your web browser via the URL "localhost:631".)

I was able to use the native FreeBSD CUPS HP driver for the HP laser printer, and used the native FreeBSD Generic PostScript driver for the Brother inkjet printer. Printing works fine.

Best wishes,

_Andre Holliday_


----------



## hansaplast (Dec 5, 2008)

ajh said:
			
		

> I have never been able to use a Linux CUPS driver inside the native FreeBSD CUPS infrastructure. In theory, you should be able to set up a Linux CUPS server under /compat/linux in addition to native FreeBSD CUPS (see below for more on this idea).


I was considering this but installing just the linux drivers (i.e. the linux elf binaries cups calls during a print job) in compat/linux should be sufficient. I doubt a full cups installation in compat/linux will solve this problem.



			
				ajh said:
			
		

> If you have Ubuntu running on a separate machine, try printing through its CUPS server remotely from FreeBSD, using the Generic PostScript printer driver on FreeBSD CUPS.


The whole deal is to get things working in FreeBSD since this is my server. Ubuntu is installed on a workstation. 



			
				ajh said:
			
		

> I don't know who manufactures printers for Dell, but there is the very remote possibility that a native FreeBSD CUPS driver exists for it or a compatible printer.


I've search the net and the only thing I came up with is the "Fuji Xerox DocuPrint C525". The linux driver can be used for the DELL 1320c. These printers probably contain the same hard and software  I could not find any drivers available for FreeBSD.

Thanks for sharing your thoughts with me Andre.
I sincerely hope someone can help me. It all breaks down to the *"No such file or directory"* error. I've tried every possible location for libcrypt.so.1 I could think of. Nothing works however.

Best wishes to you too!

- Hansa


----------

